# Do algae eating shrimp need algae wafers?



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

Even if I break up the wafer I find a lot of it when I do water changes and they also eat shrimp pellets (the ones made from shrimp) and tropical flakes if they can snatch them from the surface. I'm giving the algae wafers to a friend tomorrow who has some catfish that eat them so if I really need them I'll get them back thanks


----------



## rolltide (Jan 8, 2012)

I quit buying all of those kinds they never eat them and they die so easy i have 24 platies and I love them I had 2 ghost shrimp both died 1st day i got them so that question idk? lol


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

my fiance keeps several kinds of shrimp.they are all fed a variety of foods including algae wafers...1 wafer can feed a lot of them little buggers...smash it up a little and just sprinkle a few bits in the tank..


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

Yeah I guess I'll stop feeding them with the wafers they get algae fro
Plants flales and shrimp pellets oh and they seem okay they have been alive for about half a year now see if I crush up the pieces too smalel they get eaten by the other fish so I think they will be okay without them


----------



## Plecostomus (Jul 31, 2006)

I used to have an algae-eating shrimp in my moderately planted 20 gallon tank and it could find enough algea to eat on its own and I didn't have to feed it anything extra.


----------



## giggitygiggity (Sep 14, 2011)

I use algae wafers for my pleccos and they never even eat them, my fishes will circle around it and poke at it and take turns at it. Its kinda annoying lol


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

giggi....what kind of plecos do you have ??


----------



## giggitygiggity (Sep 14, 2011)

lohachata said:


> giggi....what kind of plecos do you have ??


You can just call me Jon lol


I have a bushynose plecco and I honestly forgot what type the other 2 are. They are brown in color with a little black mixed in. Ill take a picture later lol im at work all night


----------

